# apple TV et appli freebox "box'TV"



## zarathoustra (13 Juin 2014)

bonjour à tous

mon cousin vient de faire l'acquisition d'une apple tv (suite à mes recommandations)

il souhaiterait voir le contenu d'une appli, la freebox "box'TV", sur ta TV via l'apple mini

*hors, l'apple tv diffuse uniquement le son de l'appli, et pas l'image
*
selon vous,
*est ce que cela vient d'un mauvais réglage, ou bien c'est une question de droits, de limitations?*

merci pour votre aide et conseils

ps :
sinon, toutes les autres applis (comme youtube) diffusent image & son....


----------



## Tuncurry (13 Juin 2014)

zarathoustra a dit:


> il souhaiterait voir le contenu d'une appli, la freebox "box'TV", sur ta TV via l'apple mini



C'est très con. La Freebox Box Tv est une appli qui streame les flux de ta freebox vers les tablettes et smartphones.
Ca ne sert à rien ensuite de vouloir renvoyer les flux de la freebox via Airplay sur ta tv, pour ça, à la limite il te faut juste une appli de télécommande genre Fransat Connect ou telestar ou autre en fait y'en a plein...


----------



## zarathoustra (13 Juin 2014)

Tuncurry a dit:


> C'est très con. La Freebox Box Tv est une appli qui streame les flux de ta freebox vers les tablettes et smartphones.
> Ca ne sert à rien ensuite de vouloir renvoyer les flux de la freebox via Airplay sur ta tv, pour ça, à la limite il te faut juste une appli de télécommande genre Fransat Connect ou telestar ou autre en fait y'en a plein...



merci Tuncurry pour ta réponse,

mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi le son passe, mais pas l'image

ca ne te semble pas paradoxal?

Z.


----------



## RohffSoleil (9 Août 2014)

Bonsoir ,j'ai le même pb, je voudrai lire mes telechargement qui se trouve sur ma freebox sur l'apple tv. En gros: j'ai une tv dans l'salon avec freebox où il y a mes telechargement, et je voudrais ,en me connecter sur l'applis Freebox compagnon avec mon iphone lire mes telechargement sur une autre tv qui n'a pas de freebox ! J'ai un Apple Tv 2 mais lorsque je veut lire une video ( qui se trouve dans l'applis freebox compagnon) via airplay,il n'y a que le son qui s'affiche sur ma tv ! Aidez mw svp


----------

